# HELP!!!



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

Good morning all! I do not post often however I am on this forum every single day learning more and more about Hav's and I love being on here. 

Against my better judgement I left JJ's Harness on him while at work and when I got home he was completely matted under his arms and on his back. I tried giving him and bath and some of the matts came out but they are still there. What should I do?? I have searched for a thread that gives info on how to comb out matts but have not found one. 

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Patience is the key….brush brush, comb comb.

Try to pull the matts apart with your fingers, it helps to loosen the matted hair. I usually try to take a small area at a time. If the matts aren't really close to the skin I try to hold it there so it won't hurt him.

Give your dog treats periodically to reward him or her for staying still. You may need to do this a few times through the day until they are out. 

Someone might have better advice then me, but this is how I usually do it. Good luck!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about poor JJ's matts. I notice when Cocotini has a harness on for awhile she also gets matted, but usually under the legs and sometimes on her belly-not usually on her back. Unfortunately, you usually need to try to get them out BEFORE a bath as when the fur gets wet it will usually make the matts tighter. I can usually take my CC buttercomb and gently pull them apart. There are some dematting tools but I'm not sure how they work. I'm sure someone on the forum will have some ideas!! Hang in there!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just work on one at a time and keep giving tiny treats and praise. It would help if you had someone who could hold him for you while you work on the mats. Nothing more to add, just work at them slowly.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know this won't help this time as it may take too long to get to you.... But the Chris Christensen stagger tooth comb #0011 is truly the best, quickest, most painless tool to work on mats. It is a good tool to keep in your arsenal and I am surprised I am saying it...but well worth the money. http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm.

Until then...patience is the key. try spraying with a little leave in conditioner/detangler spray before you work on JJ. good luck.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Work on the matt a little at a time. Try to work out with your fingers, you could use a little spray on conditioner to help. Worse case use a dematting comb or run rounded scissors through the matt. You will lose some hair but not as much as shaving or cutting the entire matt out. Good luck.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, the bath probably made your job harder, but don't let that bother you this time. Just tackle each mat individually and try to get them out as soon as possible. Rubbing cornstarch into them might be a better option for you than conditioner or spray since this is a post-bath job.

Work each mat with a comb working the tangle out from the ends outward, and then moving in closer to the skin as you go. If any of them are really tight, get a good sharp pair of scissors and slice the direction the hair grows (from the skin to the tip). If you make a couple of small slices in each mat and then go back to combing, it will be a lot easier.

Good luck. We've all been there.


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! I really appreciate all the advice and will definitely order the comb. For now I will just try to work at those matts and hopefully JJ will stay still this time.


----------

